# GT28RS on VR6?



## dr_dirtg (Oct 7, 2003)

Anyone running this turbo on a VR6? 
Whats the response time and does it have enough air at redline? 

Garrett's site says its good for small motors up to 2.2L or so... 
I heard it has a very quick spool time.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

I wouldn't want it on a VR, unless there were two of them. It'll run out of steam pretty quick on a VR.


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

That's pretty small for a vr... Go bigger if you havent already spent the money


----------



## dr_dirtg (Oct 7, 2003)

I haven't spent money yet. This is just the beginning of this project. I need my research first. 

Whats the spool time on a 3071R on a VR? 

I would like, Ideally, for me, to be fully spooled (around 10-12psi) around 2000rpm.... I know this is a long shot, but the closer to this the better.


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

35r


----------



## 20V_DUBBIN (Aug 29, 2007)

Why do you want to have full boost by 2000RPM? anything that will give you full boost that low in the revs will surely run out of steam in the top end. If you want a good priced quality turbo with quick spool id go for a precision 5857:thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

the absolute smallest you want to run is a gt35r


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

Way, way too small. Unless you are running twin, as stated before.


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

Get a billet PT61 or a GT35R, they are your two smallest options. Still will spool quickly and will give you alot more room and power to play with:thumbup:


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

PT61 t4 .68 :thumbup:


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

Why do you want full boost at 2000 rpm?


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

Agtronic said:


> Why do you want full boost at 2000 rpm?


 
maybe he hates his transmission


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

add 2*gt28rs or forget it.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

dr_dirtg said:


> I would like, Ideally, for me, to be fully spooled (around 10-12psi) around 2000rpm.....


 pointless. will just lead to ****ty mileage, broken parts, and no traction. 

35R is the smallest GT to consider. (3076 spools almost the same, but has way less top end)


----------



## dr_dirtg (Oct 7, 2003)

hmm. i have to think about this now.... 

I'm not trying to build a 400hp or more car.. 

I just want earlier power. more area under the curve. 

And 300-350hp is the goal. 


Kind of trying to get as close to a 335i feel as possible, without going twin turbo.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

T3/4 60 trim will get it done without breaking your bankroll. Make sure you get the .82 AR housing or you can forget traction.


----------



## dr_dirtg (Oct 7, 2003)

thats what i was thinking, a t3/4 60 trim should be ok. But a ball bearing would be very nice - quicker spool. 

Whats a .82 going to spool at? 
I was looking at .63


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

dr_dirtg said:


> Kind of trying to get as close to a 335i feel as possible, without going twin turbo.


 the 335 is single turbo now  

if you look at it's dyno, you'll also notice that it completely falls on it's face at 5000rpm.


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

dr_dirtg said:


> thats what i was thinking, a t3/4 60 trim should be ok. But a ball bearing would be very nice - quicker spool.
> 
> Whats a .82 going to spool at?
> I was looking at .63


 My t4 .81 builds full boost (24psi) right at 4k rpm. Leaving me with a full 3k rpm to play with  perfect IMO 
DO NOT get a .63! It is too small. I had a 60-1 .63 and it sucked real bad! Surged & made more heat than power. The VR has no problems spooling big turbos.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

GT3076 with t3 1.06 housing?


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> GT3076 with t3 1.06 housing?


That's what I have on my R32 and fits my driving style and conservative power goal.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Well assuming that you are going to purchase the necessary injectors for whichever turbo you purchase I would say go with either a 
GT3271 .78AR it supports 200-420 horsepower, 
or a GT3076R 1.06AR it supports 310-525hp 
or a GT3582R .82AR it supports 400-600 hp. 

/Thread:thumbup:


----------

